

More Details on Directory Tiles - sheetjs
https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2014/02/13/more-details-on-directory-tiles/?

======
username223
They should really program "Darren" to produce something more like text
written by a human being. Training a Markov chain on the output of your PR
department, then having it write your "blog", isn't exactly effective.

